# GUI-Programmierung für ein eigenes OS



## codeman (16. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

Ich schreibe grad ein eigenes Betriebssystem und hab auch schon einen recht guten Kernel in Assembler (NASM).

Ich hab mir eines schönen morgens gedacht, 'ne grafische Oberfläche wär nett - 
nur wie?

Beim Googlen hab ich nichts sinnvolles gefunden - Ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung -Beispielcode wär echt gut!


----------



## stephsto (17. Mai 2005)

Servus,

gefällt mir. Beim Aufstehen ist dir also in den Sinn gekommen ne GUI zu proggen. Na dann viel Spaß, vielleicht machst du es ja im Schlaf......

Zum Thema: "bei google hab ich nix gefunden" kann ich nur sagen: "Faule Ausrede." Bei google findet man zu dem Thema ne Menge. Trotzdem, hier ein Link, den man vielleicht auch nicht sofort findet. http://www.lowlevel.net.tc

Ich sag' dir gleich, eine GUI machen die da nich, aber die Grundlagen kriegste da, ich gehe nämlich mal davon aus, dass du von Protected Mode und so noch nie was gehört hast.

Gruß stephsto


----------



## codeman (21. Mai 2005)

OK, das mit dem Aufstehen und der GUI war ein Scherz  

 Aber im Ernst: danke für den Link, ich hab mir die Seite angeschaut - was wieder neue
 Fragen aufwirft. Wie kann man Bilder mit Assembler laden?   


 codeman


----------



## MCIglo (21. Mai 2005)

Kann es sein, dass du garnicht SOO viel Ahnung von der Materie hast?
Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal mit Programmen für ein vorhandenes OS anfangen...


----------



## stephsto (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

also wie ich schon sagte solltest du erst mal herausfinden wie kompliziert das Programmieren eines OSes wirklich ist. Lies dir erst mal die Tutorials und Magazine auf lowlevel durch und versuche sie zu verstehen. Wenn du das geschafft hast und ein funktionsfähiges Protected Mode OS am Laufen hast, kannst du anfangen dir gedanken darüber zu machen, wie man Bilder lädt. Ansonsten hast du
1. Viel zu wenig Erfahrung das zu packen.
2. Viel zu wenig RAM zur verfügung in das du das Bild laden kannst.
Mit Beispielcode kann man bei OS Coding recht wenig machen, da alles ineinander greifen muss. Den Code musst du dir selbst überlegen nur bei der Theorie kann man sich helfen lassen.

Gruß stephsto


----------



## codeman (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Entweder ihr versteht meine Frage nicht,
oder ihr wisst selber nicht wie das geht.

Also: Ich hab ein Protected Mode OS und will auch kein OS aus Beispielcode schreiben.
Ich scheitere einzig und allein daran eine (z.B.) Bitmap zu laden und anzuzeigen.

codeman.


----------



## stephsto (31. Mai 2005)

dann klär uns auf. wie weit bist du denn gekommen?


----------



## codeman (3. Juni 2005)

Das ist zwar keine Antwort auf meine Frage aber bitte:
Was willst du wissen?


----------



## just_new (13. Mai 2010)

Hi
Also da hier niemand auf die Video-Programmierung mit dem BIOS eingegangen ist poste ich hier mal ein nettes Paper 
http://www.codeplanet.eu/tutorials/assembler/9-bios-level-programmierung.html
Das beschreibt das Wichtigste der BIOS-Programmierung (Maus,Tatstatur,Videomode,...).
Und das Kapitel was dich am meisten interessiert ist hier 
http://www.codeplanet.eu/tutorials/assembler/9-bios-level-programmierung.html?start=2
Viel Spaß beim Pixel schupfen


----------

